# Welches Paket spammt mir die messages voll?

## UTgamer

Hiho, seit Vorgestern als ich updates gemacht hatte (kurz Baselayout-2 wegen udev probiert aber wieder downgegraded) spammen mir nun irgend welche Systemconfig-Dateien die /var/log/messages hiermit zu:

```
xinetd[5525]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/chargen-dgram [file=/etc/xinetd.conf] [line=49]

xinetd[5525]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/chargen-stream [file=/etc/xinetd.d/chargen-stream] [line=67]

xinetd[5525]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/daytime-dgram [file=/etc/xinetd.d/daytime-dgram] [line=67]

xinetd[5525]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/daytime-stream [file=/etc/xinetd.d/daytime-stream] [line=67]

xinetd[5525]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/discard-dgram [file=/etc/xinetd.d/discard-dgram] [line=67]

xinetd[5525]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/discard-stream [file=/etc/xinetd.d/discard-stream] [line=67]

xinetd[5525]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/echo-dgram [file=/etc/xinetd.d/echo-dgram] [line=67]

xinetd[5525]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/echo-stream [file=/etc/xinetd.d/echo-stream] [line=67]

xinetd[5525]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/ftp-sensor [file=/etc/xinetd.d/ftp-sensor] [line=67]

xinetd[5525]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/rsyncd [file=/etc/xinetd.d/rsyncd] [line=70]

xinetd[5525]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/svnserve [file=/etc/xinetd.d/svnserve] [line=10]

xinetd[5525]: Unknown user: apache [file=/etc/xinetd.d/svnserve] [line=5]

xinetd[5525]: Error parsing attribute user - DISABLING SERVICE [file=/etc/xinetd.d/svnserve] [line=5]

xinetd[5525]: Unknown group: apache [file=/etc/xinetd.d/svnserve] [line=6]

xinetd[5525]: Error parsing attribute group - DISABLING SERVICE [file=/etc/xinetd.d/svnserve] [line=6]

xinetd[5525]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/talk [file=/etc/xinetd.d/talk] [line=14]

xinetd[5525]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/tcpmux-server [file=/etc/xinetd.d/tcpmux-server] [line=13]

xinetd[5525]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/time-dgram [file=/etc/xinetd.d/time-dgram] [line=68]

xinetd[5525]: Reading included configuration file: /etc/xinetd.d/time-stream [file=/etc/xinetd.d/time-stream] [line=67]

xinetd[5525]: removing chargen

xinetd[5525]: removing chargen

xinetd[5525]: removing daytime

xinetd[5525]: removing daytime

xinetd[5525]: removing discard

xinetd[5525]: removing discard

xinetd[5525]: removing echo

xinetd[5525]: removing echo

xinetd[5525]: removing ftp

xinetd[5525]: removing rsync

xinetd[5525]: removing svn

xinetd[5525]: removing ntalk

xinetd[5525]: removing tcpmux

xinetd[5525]: removing time

xinetd[5525]: removing time

xinetd[5525]: xinetd Version 2.3.14 started with libwrap loadavg options compiled in.

xinetd[5525]: Started working: 0 available services

acpid: client connected from 5694[0:1003]

acpid: 1 client rule loaded

acpid: client connected from 5694[0:1003]

acpid: 1 client rule loaded

acpid: client 5694[0:1003] has disconnected

acpid: client 5694[0:1003] has disconnected

acpid: client connected from 5694[0:1003]

acpid: 1 client rule loaded

acpid: client connected from 5694[0:1003]

acpid: 1 client rule loaded

acpid: client 5694[0:1003] has disconnected

acpid: client 5694[0:1003] has disconnected

acpid: client connected from 6002[0:1000]

acpid: 1 client rule loaded

unwirklich acpid: client connected from 6002[0:1000]

unwirklich acpid: 1 client rule loaded

login[5643]: ROOT LOGIN  on 'tty6'

acpid: client 6002[0:1000] has disconnected

acpid: client 6002[0:1000] has disconnected

acpid: client connected from 6066[0:0]

acpid: 1 client rule loaded

acpid: client connected from 6066[0:0]

acpid: 1 client rule loaded

login[6106]: ROOT LOGIN  on 'tty6'

client 6066[0:0] has disconnected

client 6066[0:0] has disconnected

client connected from 6134[0:0]

1 client rule loaded

client connected from 6134[0:0]

1 client rule loaded

acpid: client 6134[0:0] has disconnected

acpid: client connected from 6002[0:1000]

acpid: 1 client rule loaded

acpid: client 6134[0:0] has disconnected

acpid: client connected from 6002[0:1000]

acpid: 1 client rule loaded
```

Diese ganzen Logs hatte ich vorher nicht. Es geht mir darum warum 

a) wird gelogt wer sich wann auf tty und wann den x-server gestartet hat

b) warum logt acpid überhaupt mit z.B: acpid: client connected from 5694[0:1003]

c) und die xinetd logs sind auch neu.

Das sind 3 mal mehr für mich spammende logs seit nun vorgestern. Was muß ich an Konfigs ersetzen/ändern damit diese Sachen nicht mehr gelogt werden?

Danke

[Edit]

Ich habe xinetd and den acpid komplett deinstalliert, jetzt wird nur noch mitgelogt wann sich root auf tty(x) einlogt, die anderen Benutzer werden von acpid nun nicht mehr mitgelogt. Was ist bei mir krumm?

```
login[5579]: ROOT LOGIN  on 'tty6'

su[5789]: Successful su for root by georg

unwirklich su[5789]: + pts/0 georg:root

-- MARK --
```

----------

